# New SF mayor trying to kick out all the transients



## Beegod Santana (Mar 3, 2010)

So the new mayor of SF has made it his personal misson to clean up the TL and golden gate park. Apparently he bought a house in the Haight Ashbury neighborhood and has told the cops that it's time to get rid of all the panhandlers and hustlers. I've heard about SF crackdowns before and thought they were jokes, but after being there a few weeks ago I really couldn't believe how much things have changed. There where practically no travelers and the undercovers that have left me alone for years rolled up on me the second day I was there and ran my shit, tried to get me to consent to a search and told me "one wrong step off the sidewalk and you're outta here." This was literally just 45 seconds after I had groundscored 14 caps of molly and am still not completely sure that the cops hadn't planted them there. Several of my friends have had similar experiences in the past month.

So long story short, watch your back if you're gonna be hustling in the park, or just hanging out and drinking a 40. These guys ain't fucking around.


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 3, 2010)

Road Warriors! Sounds more appealing than appalling(greatest movie ever?! I think So!)


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 3, 2010)

but water world is like the road warriors on jet skis!!!

fuck sf anyway. my brother used to live there but now he left i have no reason to visit. it's not like trains go there anyway. or like you can hitch out


----------



## spidermonkey (Mar 3, 2010)

rememberusername said:


> I am glad I avoided that area a few days ago. Mission, Castro, and Ocean Beach was a lot more chill.


 
hahahaha.....please dont get into any of your Castro stories....


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 13, 2010)

well fuuuuuck... get them guns motha fuckas.... my favorite place down the drain... this wouldnt happen if jello was running thigs "squat houses for alll".... hahahaha..... well were the drugs at least any good


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 13, 2010)

Since I wrote this things have calmed down and things are pretty much back to usual, at least according to some friends who where there a few weeks ago. 

This thread should probably be locked and put to bed.


----------



## connerR (Apr 14, 2010)

During the Anarchist bookfair, Haight St. was pretty much drenched in traveling kids.


----------

